# Una poesia che spiega molte cose



## Leda (15 Aprile 2014)

Non voglio che ti allontani,
dolore, ultima forma
di amare. Io mi sento vivere
quando tu mi fai male
non in te, né qui, più oltre:
sulla terra, nell’anno
da dove vieni
nell’amore con lei
e tutto ciò che fu.

In quella realtà
sommersa che nega sé stessa
ed ostinatamente afferma
di non essere esistita mai,
d’essere stata nient’altro
che un mio pretesto per vivere.
Se tu non mi restassi,
dolore, irrefutabile,
io potrei anche crederlo;
ma mi rimani tu.

La tua verità mi assicura
che niente fu menzogna.
E fino a quando ti potrò sentire,
sarai per me, dolore,
la prova di un’altra vita
in cui non mi dolevi.
La grande prova, lontano,
che è esistita, che esiste,
che mi ha amato, sì,
che la sto amando ancora.
*

Pedro Salinas


----------

